# Fish stores buy fish?



## Incognito-Tito (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a rather large Red Devil Cichlid (8-9" only about 9 months old). He is not getting along that well with the rest of his tank mates which was expected when I purchased him but I did expect him to get this big this quick (I have a 120 gallon tank so I knew he would get rather large but not this soon). So long story short I love the fish but I like more of an array of different cichlids in my tank and I know the red devil is most likely stressing the whole tank out with his presence..

So I'm curious as to what I should do with him? I didn't know if aquatic pet stores would buy them or would I just have to give them to the store for someone to adopt? I know I could probably put him on Craigslist but then I run into how much could I get for a 9" Red Devil Cichlid?

Thanks ahead of time for any replys


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Some stores do, some don't, you will just have to inquire if the ones local to you do.

As far as Craigslist, I think it is more important to find a good home, than get the right price.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My LFS will give me store credit at wholesale value. But they don't like big fish...hard to sell because not as many customers have big tanks. They took a 8" borleyi from me once for $9, really as a favor because they want me to bring other fish they CAN sell like demasoni, labs and Victorian males.


----------



## Incognito-Tito (Feb 17, 2015)

I wasn't meaning just trying to get the right price for Craigslist, I want him to find a good home absolutely, money was never the issue, just curious as to what one would be worth is all. Thanks guys


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have listed fish in classified ads on this site just to get rid of them. I recently rehomed some large severums and a uaru and sent them to good homes.


----------

